# schwinn new world ?  admiral badge



## nick tures (Nov 12, 2020)

looking for info, rear hub date is 1955, might sell or trade ?  looks like it might clean up ?


----------



## Oilit (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm guessing it's pre-war with a lot of parts swapped out. Can we get a better look at the brakes and a shot of the serial number? The serial may be under the bottom bracket. The chain ring looks Monark and the chain guard is aftermarket, and I don't see any switch to change gear.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks prewar, 1940-41-42. The Sturmey date is 6-53 so the rear wheel was swapped. Appears someone's Ford light bulb went on, better idea on a rear caliper mounting location..? Fenders are not correct. Are they Stainless?


----------

